# End of an era



## Tames D (Dec 9, 2006)

We miss you Dad. And the boys miss their Grandpa. Christmas won't be the same.


----------



## exile (Dec 9, 2006)

My heartfelt sympathy, Qui-Gon. It's hard to lose a parent... :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Dec 9, 2006)

:asian:

It's always hard to lose a loved one - it's hard during a festive time of year.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

My thoughts are with you and your family. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## bydand (Dec 9, 2006)

:asian:.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

.

Its tough at the holidays.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Guys. I was doing ok until my wife put the Elvis Christmas cd on this morning, lol.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2006)

My heartfelt sympathies. :asian:


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 10, 2006)

Our prayer go out to you


----------



## donna (Dec 10, 2006)

My love to you .Hope you find comfort in your happy memories of your Father.


----------



## pstarr (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm terirbly sorry for your loss...I know difficult it can be, especially at this time of year...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 10, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 10, 2006)

My deepest sympathies. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 13, 2006)

My deepest condolenses on your loss.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 13, 2006)

.


----------



## TonyMac (Dec 25, 2006)

.


----------

